

DNS Cache Poisoning Explained - known
http://www.csgeeks.org/~boyd/Misc/dns-cache-poisoning.html

======
Bjoern
I think that this explanation is pretty useless.

If you want to have a good idea why, what, and how DNS attacks can be a very
dangerous thing please watch this Conference video from Dan Kaminsky about the
DNS bug which he (resp. DJB) found.

What:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2008/Fahrplan/events/2906.en.h...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2008/Fahrplan/events/2906.en.html)

Mp4: [http://dewy.fem.tu-
ilmenau.de/CCC/25C3/video_h264_720x576/25...](http://dewy.fem.tu-
ilmenau.de/CCC/25C3/video_h264_720x576/25c3-2906-en-
why_were_we_so_vulnerable_to_the_dns_vulnerability.mp4)

MD5: [http://dewy.fem.tu-
ilmenau.de/CCC/25C3/video_h264_720x576/25...](http://dewy.fem.tu-
ilmenau.de/CCC/25C3/video_h264_720x576/25c3-2906-en-
why_were_we_so_vulnerable_to_the_dns_vulnerability.mp4.md5)

------
tptacek
This explanation is practically content-free. The metaphor it uses doesn't
even properly model the problem. Also, DNS cache poisoning isn't an "arms
race".

